
Show HN: Slack-Native TODOs Right in Your Home Tab - pacavaca
https://www.thetodobot.com/
======
pacavaca
Hey, HN!

Slack has recently released its Home Tab
([https://api.slack.com/surfaces/tabs](https://api.slack.com/surfaces/tabs)).
Basically, it's a dedicated page within the Slack app where your bot can build
a pretty advanced UI (way beyond basic messages).

While implementing the Home Tab for our main product, I realized that - Hey!
This could be a perfect place for all my TODOs to live. I'm part of Apple,
Google and a bit of Linux ecosystems and there aren't too many apps that I use
consistently across the board. Slack is one of them and I often just DM myself
to store a quick note or TODO that I can later view somewhere else. Why can't
there be a bot for that?

Said - Done! I and the team hacked together the ToDoBot in 3 days and
published it in the Slack store for everyone to use for free. Please check it
out and let me know what you think!

------
shmoogy
Seems pretty slick. I am going to give it a try. My work life revolves around
slack reminders, todoist, and trying to use vim-orgmode but this looks worth a
try, thanks!

~~~
pacavaca
Thanks, shmoogy!

